# Einstellungen für WLan Router X-Micro 54



## 2horney (3. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe so meine Probleme mit meinem Wlan Router X-Micro 54.
Habe ein Notebook mit interner Wlan Karte.
Nach langem hin und her habe ich es geschafft die Geräte miteinander zu verbinden und auch ins Internet zu gehen.
Trotzdem komme ich mit diesem unverständlichen Einstellungs Menü des Routers nicht zurecht, da alles auf Englisch.
Nun zu meinem Problem:
Ich wollte ein Spiel über GameSpy Arcade (Multiplayer) spielen. Leider bekomme ich immer Fehlermeldungen, dass ich dem Spiel nicht beitreten kann und auch kein eigenes Spiel eröffnen kann Fehlermeldung: Proxy or Firewall detected (GameSpy has detected that your computers internal IP adress (192.168.62.60) is different than its external IP adresse (217.224.213.27).
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das mit den Öffnen der Ports funktioniert.
Habe Windows XP mit SP 2.
Weiß jemand wo ich eine deutsche Hilfe finde bzw. was ich einstellen muss?

Danke


----------

